# openvpn-2.2.2 & kvpnc "--script-security 2" troubles

## lo-jay

 :Confused: 

ok, this is over my head, since upgrading openvpn i get this text:

 *Quote:*   

> * WARNING: The openvpn init script has changed
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * The openvpn init script expects to find the configuration file
> ...

 

running kvpnc i cannot connect anymore with this output:

```
info: Send password...

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:31:57 2012 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:31:57 2012 LZO compression initialized

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:31:57 2012 UDPv4 link local: [undef]

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:31:57 2012 UDPv4 link remote: 178.73.212.231:30004

debug: [openvpn] 

debug: [openvpn] 

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:31:57 2012 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this

debug: [openvpn] 

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:02 2012 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with 178.73.212.231:30004

debug: [openvpn] 

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

debug: Tunnel device: tun0 

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 /root/.kde4/share/apps/kvpnc/openvpn._etc_openvpn_se_openvpn-DE.up tun0 1500 1542 10.99.3.58 10.99.3.57 init

error: OpenvpnManagementHandler: The remote host closed the connection

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 WARNING: External program may not be called unless '--script-security 2' or higher is enabled. Use '--script-security 3 system' for backward compatibility with 2.1_rc8 and earlier. See --help text or man page for detailed info.

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 WARNING: Failed running command (--up/--down): external program fork failed

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 Exiting

debug: [openvpn] 

debug: Tunnel interface IP: 10.99.3.58 

debug: [openvpn] Wed May 16 21:32:04 2012 /sbin/ifconfig tun0 10.99.3.58 pointopoint 10.99.3.57 mtu 1500

debug: [openvpn] 
```

what am i supposed to change in the confuguration???

cheers!

----------

